# in need of some inspiration...



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You can give my boy a try...

Side shots...


















Front Shot...









I would love to see the finished result if you don't mind and also I don't care if you use the exact same markings, I'd actually prefer it.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ok sweet!! 

i'll try brickens  

i love how his star loooks like a kite


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

mudypony, i just want to let you know that Brickens is almost done!  

i just have to paint on his socks and some other finishing touches and he'll be done by next week


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

That's awesome!!! I can't wait to see it!

Also, would I ever be able to buy it from you??


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

oh! um sure! haha! if you'd like to!

sorry, that kind of caught me by surpise! no one as ever asked to buy something from me! 

and also, to give you a little hint, the model is a thoroughbred yearling..so if Brickens is a thoroughbred, you'll be able to see what he looked like as a baby


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh cool! I'd love to see how it turns out... I might have to get one made of Maia!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's soo cool, I also can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

haha! ok, check back on sunday


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

That's going to be so cool seeing Brickens as a foal! and yep brickens is a thoroughbred so that sweet. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

That's gonna be really cool! I want to see how it turns out.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

well, the moment you all have been waiting for!!

Brickens is finally done!!
i hope you like him...

sides:

















front:

















and a little surprise for you mudypony:










all of it is handpainted with acrylic and airbrush paint

i really really hope you like it


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww! It's so cute!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

is there any part you want me to change or improve?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ooo can you do one for me!? his names Domino.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

well, the only spare model i have right now is a Gypsy Vanner. 

but when i get a different one then yea, i'll definaltey paint Domino!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

No I like it just like it is!
The only thing I would ever do is maybe make the coat a bit shinier but that's just being REALLY picky.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i can do that no problem  

it'll make it smoother too


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats neat... Good job in replicating him!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks! i tried to be really particular about the little details

oh and by request of mudypony, i just added gloss to it so he shines


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

If you get a QH one or something similer you can do Sassy (A Tall Dark Gal if you like.
















































Thanks Heaps
XX


----------

